# Boats



## Not Neve

Edited due to broken link


----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken link


----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Not Neve

Pilgrim, the water really was that shade of blue (even more so - loss some in the scan).  I debated whether I should put it under "boat" or "water" - I think that photo's really more about the water.  It was taken from Rottnest Island in Western Australia.

By the way, I really like both of your photos!


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## P Bailey

Iloca 1A, ISO 50 film, Handheld, No Filter


----------



## Brenda

Edited due to broken link


----------



## surfingfireman

Edited due to broken link


----------



## fadingaway1986

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## simnine




----------



## simnine




----------



## azcaddman

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jack

Edited due to broken link


----------



## soulfly

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jack

thats looks like the start of a beautiful day !


just noticed 2 of my pics have vanished...hmmmmm


post a fishingboat here in a sec.


----------



## jack

Edited due to broken link


----------



## P Bailey

Conway box camera, 6x9 format, Agfa Optima 100 film, Handheld


----------



## jack

nice photo, nice camera !

is 6x9 the same as 620 film ?
that camera looks like a kodak one i had.

i heard about respooling 120 onto 620spools (?). 
help me out where i'm wrong with this..
you actually needed 2 sets of 620 spools : spool the
film once  - and then onto  a further set of spools, to
get it the right -way round. (?)
.. in absolute darkness hmmmm sounded tricky.


----------



## P Bailey

6x9 is the negative size.. 8 photos per roll of 120 film.
There are many ways to respool film onto 620 spools. You need 1 set of 620 spools. I usually spool the 120 film onto another 120 spool and then transfer that to the 620 spool.  The last transfer is tricky as the film is not attached to the paper backing on this end. It is best to practice with an old roll of film in the light prior to using good film in the dark. That way you can see what is happening and get a feel for it. I use a film changing bag for the process. After some practice, it will about 5 to 10 minutes to do the transfer and be ready to load the camera.


----------



## jack

thanks for knowledge PB !


----------



## photogoddess




----------



## ksmattfish

Photogoddess-very nice boat pic.  I really like the monochrome warm brass with highlights of blue and purple.


----------



## Harpper

soulfly said:
			
		

>


I really like the composition you did on this one. I'm guessing you took this picture in the morning or late afternoon. The slight yellow hue outlining the water and the position of the boat really makes this shot. I would consider it ordinary without these features.

Photogoddess, you also have a great picture too. I like your composition, hue, and the rows of lights.


----------



## Belle26

Edited due to broken link


----------



## soulfly

this shot was just before I ran out of light. taken upstate NY on Lake Harris.  Those gold tones is one of the things I like the most of this shot too, that and I like the silouette of the conoe in the upper area...thanks for noticing![/quote]


----------



## photogoddess

Thanks - here's another.


----------



## ThomThomsk

Negative scan from HP5+. Can't make it look anywhere near as good as it is on photo paper, but here it is anyway. In the marina near my office.


----------



## Karalee

(lucky shot going 50mph on choppy water  )






Geez, bring back summer!!


----------



## essjayyell




----------



## FAR148

Steven L


----------



## leonardo.paris

Boats seem nostalgic for me, but i still love them...
http://rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-vizoo.php?id=265
http://rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-vizoo.php?id=266


 My site runs in a Database, so, I don´t know how to put the image itself in the post, just by the link, sorry ! Is there any problem?
  ByeBye


----------



## DestinDave

Just found this thread on boats...  two of my favorite shots...


----------



## Dallmeyer




----------



## DiamondCactus

France


----------



## ghache

My uncle lobster fishing boat on our way to CMA 2009 near lameque island new brunswick.

*Camera:**Nikon D60**Exposure:**0.003 sec (1/400)**Aperture:**f/11.0**Focal Length:**55 mm**ISO Speed:*400


----------



## stapo49

Cutty Sark 





Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Mekong River longboats - Luang Prabang, Laos by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Kayaks - Halong Bay, Vietnam by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Roger Wade

Gotta love Polaroid.....


----------



## Philmar

Sails down: A tall ship gets tugged past Leslie Street Spit - Lake Ontario, Toronto by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


Leuty Lifeguard station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

An armada of ducks sail past the Maria G. Valletta - Toronto harbour by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## webestang64

Pentax MX 135mm lens, Kodak E-100 cross process in C-41.


----------



## danbob6

Sunset on Honeymoon Bay - Whidbey Island, Washington


----------



## markjwyatt

Morro Bay by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr




dock by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr




Morro Bay Scene by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Hoàng Liên Son Mountains of northwestern Vietnam reflected on Sapa Lake - Sapa, Vietnam by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


Centre Island ferry - Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## willard3

Wood boat shed,  Royal Navy, Portsmouth, UK







IMG_9850 by Willard Bridgham, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto Island ferry at sunset by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk

Roger Wade said:


> View attachment 174545
> 
> Gotta love Polaroid.....



A Polaroid pic represents a fading memory very well, I think.


----------



## willard3

Tug Cheyenne




IMG_1150 by Willard Bridgham, on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk

willard3 said:


> Tug Cheyenne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1150 by Willard Bridgham, on Flickr



Helluva tug there!


----------



## markjwyatt

Here's a nice tug up in Montreal:




Daniel McAllister by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Overturned rowboats at the Leuty Lifeguard Station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

After the storm - the storm remnants are above but the sky has cleared  at the horizon by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ominous clouds over lifeguard rowboats - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Some nice boats.............


----------



## willard3

Fire boat John J Harvey





IMG_9271 - Copy by Willard Bridgham, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Deck pipe on fire boat, Mystic, CT.




DSC_1268.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## willard3

Tug Matthew Tibbitts underway





IMG_5861 - Copy by Willard Bridgham, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Photo Lady

such a misty foggy day..


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Sunset fishing near Toronto by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## stapo49

Cutty Sark, Greenwich.


----------



## snowbear

Portland, Maine.  First thing I noticed was the Boston Bruins logo.




cmw3_d750_DSC_2669.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Port of Shanghai sunrise by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## stapo49




----------



## Philmar

Shanghai at dusk by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## stapo49




----------



## terry_g




----------



## Philmar

Vernazza - Cinque Terre, Italy by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## PJM

Ogunquit Harbor


----------



## Philmar

A hell of a hull of a boat - Celestun beach, Mexico by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise as seen from Harbourfront by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Kajama after dusk by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over cargo boats and the Chindwin River -  Monywa, Myanmar by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk

Philmar said:


> Sunset over cargo boats and the Chindwin River -  Monywa, Myanmar by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr



I just want to say I love all your photos, you do very nice work. If I happen to not comment on any just remember that. TFS.


----------



## terry_g

The African Sanderling anchored in Prince Rupert Harbor.


----------



## Gardyloo

A few from a trip to the Gaspe Peninsula, Quebec, in July 1970, scanned from transparencies.


----------



## Gardyloo

Another shot of the Cutty Sark 






And since tomorrow (as I post) is Burns Day/Night, here's the source of the name, from_ Tam O'Shanter..._

_But here my Muse her wing maun cow'r,
Sic flights are far beyond her pow'r;
To sing how Nannie lap and flang,
(A souple jad she was and strang),
And how Tam stood like ane bewitch'd,
And thought his very een enrich'd;
Even Satan glowr'd and fidg'd fu' fain,
And hotch'd and blew wi' might and main:
Till first ae caper, syne anither,
Tam tint his reason a' thegither,
And roars out, *"Weel done, Cutty-sark!"*
And in an instant all was dark:
And scarcely had he Maggie rallied,
When out the hellish legion sallied._


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## SquarePeg

Sunset at the Pond by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset paddle Sunset sail by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lifeboat sunrise by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Leuty lifeguard boats by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Lake Ontario on a slightly misty day by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Gardyloo

Going fishing, Paternoster, South Africa


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Lovely calm summer day at the beach by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over the Leuty lifeguard boats by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## TATTRAT

Burke Lake Park by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Space Face

I used to have a boat.  Looking through here makes me wish I still had.😥


----------



## Philmar

Returning from the island by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Hardus Nameous

More cool factor than the real thing.  A tiny tugboat at the 2021 Waterford NY tugboat roundup.


----------



## willard3

Tug 8th Sea gettin' up in the dry




IMG_1870 by Willard Bridgham, on Flickr


----------

